# Tiago Splitter, your time is now



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Tiago Splitter has come along slowly this season. More slowly than one expects of a guy who was the best center in Europe the past couple seasons to come along. He came to San Antonio with fanfare and was expected to be the guy Tim Duncan has needed with him up front,. Instead he has played sparingly.
> 
> He had a calf injury in training camp that set him back. He has only played in 70 percent of the team’s games, averaging 11 minutes and 4.2 points per game. He has at times seemed confused by the offense and struggled to learn how to defend in the NBA (compared to Europe where he could be more physical). He has not been terrible — his PER of 15.1 is right at the league average — but the adjustment to the NBA game has been a challenge.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/23/tiago-splitter-your-time-is-now/


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

He looked solid defensively during the first half of the Denver game. Lack of minutes throughout the season (plus some nagging injuries) have messed with his conditioning. Didn't help that he was playing in the Denver altitude, otherwise I think he would have seen more than 17 minutes.

Pop needs to get the whole idea of a Matt Bonner/Dejuan Blair post-combo out of his head stat...they couldn't stop anyone when they were in.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Splitter had a good first quarter against Portland. 6 points and 4 rebounds off 3 of 3 shooting. Let's see if he can keep it up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Splitter finished with 11 points and 7 rebounds on 5 of 5 shooting, but didn't play much outside of the first quarter.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Splitter finished with 11 points and 7 rebounds on 5 of 5 shooting, but didn't play much outside of the first quarter.


Pop loves that Blair/Bonner combo


----------



## lsls421 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love splitter,I am look forward about him,but I very very nervous about the spurs' next season,Duncan is getting older and older,Spurs needs to find a younger C instead


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

pop should start giving him more minutes already, he wont get into a rhythm if he plays only a few minutes every now and then...


----------

